# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Gaming Gear >  Sức công phá từ “Quả bom” Castle of Hero

## ngoctran89

Castle Hero (hay Anh Hùng Chi Thành) do công ty Snail Game sản xuất là webgame đầu tiên mang dáng dấp của thể loại MMO. Tại Trung Quốc và Đài Loan, Anh Hùng Chi Thành trở thành hiện tượng mà hầu như ai là game thủ đều biết đến. Thậm chí, một cộng đồng game thủ nước ngoài còn xây dựng hình tượng “Castle of Hero idol” để bày tỏ sự hâm mộ. Thông tin Anh Hùng Chi Thành đã có mặt tại thị trường Việt Nam thật sự gây shock cho cộng đồng game thủ và tạo nên một làn sóng chờ đón từ phía cộng đồng người chơi. 
​Bằng công nghệ flash tiên tiến, nhà sản xuất Snail Game đem đến cho người chơi một webgame “lai dòng máu” của MMO. “Quả bom” này đang là niềm mơ ước của game thủ và là nỗi “đe dọa” cho các nhà phát hành webgame Việt Nam. Hình ảnh game chân thực đến từng milimet cho người chơi cảm giác sống động. Từ thành quách, lâu đài cho đến các chi tiết nhỏ như trang phục, vũ khí đều được thể hiện rất sắc sảo, tinh tế. 
“Quả bom nguyên tử” Castle of Hero sẽ bùng nổ & công phá là lời cảnh báo cho các nhà phát hành đang o bế thể loại webgame. Game thủ sẽ có cách nhìn mới về dòng webgame chiến thuật nhập vai. Từ chiến thuật đa dạng, game play thân thiện, bản đồ rộng lớn, hệ thống anh hùng phong phú cùng với điểm tiềm năng, kỹ năng, trang bị và vũ khí, nâng cấp và cường hóa trang bị,… là nét đặc sắc chỉ có tại Castle of Hero. Nếu bạn đã từng thử nghiệm tại các server Trung Quốc, Đài Loan, người chơi sẽ cảm nhận sự gần gũi từ hệ thống nhiệm vụ giành riêng cho tân thủ. Người chơi sẽ dễ dàng tiếp cận với thế giới game và hơn cả là phần thưởng cực kỳ hấp dẫn.

Cùng với sự tranh chấp lãnh thổ khốc liệt, những cuộc chiến đẫm máu diễn ra không dứt dưới sự lãnh đạo của các tộc Người, Tiên, Ma, Quái, Anh Hùng Chi Thành sẽ là đối thủ cho tất cả webgame đang có mặt tại thị trường Việt. Đứng trước thực trạng webgame hiện nay chỉ đáp ứng được nhu cầu cơ bản, Anh Hùng Chi Thành thật sự lột xác và sẽ làm hàng triệu game thủ Việt Nam say mê không riêng gì ở Trung Hoa đại lục.
​Theo nhận định của đại diện nhà sản xuất Snail Game, khó webgame nào có thể vượt mặt được Castle of Hero. Đây không phải là một phát ngôn không có căn cứ, dựa vào hình ảnh đồ họa, dựa vào game play hấp dẫn, Anh Hùng Chi Thành sẽ lột tả thế giới cổ đại Châu Âu huyền bí, ma lực, và khốc liệt. Nếu từng chơi dòng game Hero 3, game thủ sẽ khẳng định Anh Hùng Chi Thành không hề tầm thường. Và nếu đã là fan hâm mộ thể loại Hero, Anh Hùng Chi Thành sẽ giúp bạn thỏa mãn từng chi tiết. 
Tại Trung Quốc và Đài Loan, Anh Hùng Chi Thành đã làm thay đổi toàn bộ cách nhìn của game thủ về một webgame và đang “hoành hành” vô đối. Chắc chắn, chỉ trong thời gian ngắn nữa, game thủ Việt Nam sẽ được “rửa mắt” và bị cuốn hút ngay lần thử nghiệm đầu tiên khi Anh Hùng Chi Thành chính thức closed beta. Làng game Việt lại chuẩn bị đón thêm một cơn địa chấn mới cho thể loại webgame nhập vai chiến thuật.

----------

